# Relapses?



## Lynfreak (May 26, 2004)

So I have discovered you can relapse into CFS. Wish I had known 6 months ago when I was running myself into the ground trying to get my house renovated. So I was hoping someone might comment on is it normal to have new symptoms? I am 5 years out from my first bout that lasted about 3 years but this time I have some new stuff I have never experienced. Blood tests showing thyroid problems, urine frequency and urgency, pain in the groin area and constant yeast infections. Just wondering also does anyone else find the constant change in symptoms demorilising. My symptoms can change three times in the one day. Also any tips on stress/anger management? Am really struggling not to lose it.


----------



## jmk46 (Jun 4, 2004)

I am sorry you are having such a hard time. I can relate. I don't know if this will be helpful for you, but here's what I've been doing lately in relation to new symptoms: I'm in the process of doing saliva female hormone testing because of a big increase in night sweats and hot flashes. Any change of anything seems to affect the fms/cfs/ibs for me. And the ibs has gotten so bad lately that just walking a block or so, sets it off and the pain shoots down my leg, up my torso and into my back and arm - ugh. So yes, I definitely can relate. Finding a doctor who gets it and has something worthwhile to offer for all this is most frustrating to me. So, I do think it's normal to have new symptoms, yet I can't help worrying that the new symptom(s) might be something else. When I get new symptoms that are huge and don't pass in a month or so, I tend to run to the doctor and insist on testing - such as a colonoscopy, uterine biopsy. So far the results have been negative. Which is good, but than I just have to figure it out for myself. Usually, eating just veges and broth for a few days and watching the diet carefully after that and taking it easy usually shows results, but it takes awhile.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Lyn. Since first getting M.E/CFS in 1990, I'm 4 years into my third relapse. My relapses start acutely with what seems to be an unidentified viral infection that starts off the M.E/CFS. I got new symptoms this time around, such as urinary frequency and vertigo. Hang in there and take care of yourself.


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

the symptoms have always changed for me over the many years. for example for many months my left hip hurt so bad I couldn't turn over in bed, it just ached constantly and bad. then it stopped, I was getting shooting pains in my head along with tmj pain that made me cry, then the skipped heartbeats that went on for a year or so but did stop or at least slow down to almost none. The bladder problem comes and goes. I really don't know if it all runs its course or if I had done it with tlc and other helps. It is frustrating that I am never completely free of any of it. My longest running problem was the dizziness.


----------

